

The death of e-mail: The young are abandoning email for IM, SMS and facebook - danw
http://www.slate.com/id/2177969/

======
joeguilmette
i call bs.

email is a great tool. i think the key is uniting sms & im. they really are
the same thing. i have a feeling that sms/im and email are going to have the
same relationship that email and snailmail did initially.

short quick and frequent messages (im/sms) and longer, better written message
(email). hopefully soon mobile devices will really unite this all together.
crossing my fingers for android :)

but really, email isn't going anywhere.

~~~
danw
Whatever happened to jumpChat?

